# TV Remote Control Replacement



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have Panasonic Plasma TV. It was manufactured in 2006. It still has a great picture but the remote control no longer works properly, dispite using electrical cleaner after taking it apart. What are my chances of finding another manufactures product that is coded to my TV model TH37PX60U.
I already contacted Panasonic and they say they no longer have replacements. They suggested asking other manufacturers if they can supply
one. This makes me wonder why they don't have a current model remote that is coded. Hmmm.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I would think any universal remote control from whatever you have available near you - Best Buy, Circuit City, Amazon, etc. would work. If they don't come with a code guide, Panasonic codes are available online.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, that will be my next step. There's a Beat Buy near me.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep: A universal remote, has most all codes needed in a booklet, to program to your unit.

Beat Buy?


ED


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

People sell lots of old remote controls on eBay. Have a look for your model.
.
.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

No guarantee that it is the remote. It may be the TV has lost it ability to recognize the remote's signal.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I ask the obvious , Are the batteries charged?


ED


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

It's not the tv. The problem started when the keys started sticking from food residue. When I sprayed the surface of the remote with electrical cleaner, the keys were still sticking. So I removed the cover and sprayed everything and it worked fine for a week. Then suddenly, the tv would lose reception and I would have to use the remote to turn my program back on. Soon after, the remotes tv button would start flashing on its own and turn the tv to a unused channel. Then I would have to use the tv control panel to turn my program back on. I checked the voltage of the new batteries and I am getting their 1.5 volt rating. Now the remote does not work at all.
I think I either sprayed the components with too much cleaner or when I assembled the components, something did not seat right.


So I decided to do a search and found a universal remote on Amazon that works with my model and other tv models by Panasonic and placed an order.


----------

